# Une satanée figue de Barbarie a failli avoir raison de mon..



## lmroces

Per favore, come si potrebbe tradurre questa frase in italiano?

Une satanée figue de Barbarie a failli avoir raison de mon obstination.

Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * la tua  traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*,  grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## lmroces

Paulfromitaly said:


> E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
> - la *frase originale intera*
> - * la tua  traduzione *
> e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*,  grazie
> 
> Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
> *Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*



Grazie, il problema è che non riesco a tradurla perché non so cosa significa figue de Barbarie nel contesto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Imroces,
"La figue de Barbarie" è il fico d'India (frutto). Vedi *QUI* e *QUI.
*


----------



## patriziaf

Un maledetto fico d'India è quasi riuscito a vincere la mia ostinazione (avere il sopravvento sulla mia ostinazione).


Sembra un bambino che non vuole mangiare, ma che davanti al fico d'India quasi cede.


----------



## STE-EI

patriziaf said:


> Un maledetto fico d'India è quasi riuscito a vincere la mia ostinazione (avere il sopravvento sulla mia ostinazione).
> 
> 
> Sembra un bambino che non vuole mangiare, ma che davanti al fico d'India quasi cede.



oppure una persona che vuole mangiare a tutti i costi un maledetto fico d'India ma quello non vuole farsi mangiare e resiste (mai provato a mangiarne uno non pulito?? pungono come uno sciame di api assassine) e quasi quasi è il fico che la spunta...


----------

